# Thanks for the beautiful Chirsmas memories to my Simon



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Today is a bittersweet day for me.

On January 27th this year, my husband and my 8 year old golden Sophie lost our almost 11 year old Simon to cancer. It was one of the worst days of my life.

After reading so many wonderful posts we adopted Comet in March. We had extra love to share and he needed a family who would love him forever...it worked out for everyone. He is older (they say 6, I think 8+). We have no childeren, so our dogs are our fur babies.

Getting prepared for Christmas this year has been very hard...on one hand i want Sophie and Comet to have a very special Christmas (I don't even know if Comet has ever enjoyed one before). On the other hand I couldn't open our decorations and they're still packed) because I couldn't face seeing/holding Simon's stocking. Simon loved Christmas.

Today as I wrapped presents for my 2 babies, I smiled thinking about him. Even from the start he loved presents. I would wrap them and he would walk over to the tree and try to help himself. We had to put a gate around the tree until Christmas. Then when it was time to open presents he would take the wrapped gift away, rip it open then take the present into our bedroom where it went straight on to his puppy pillow. He would do this for every present he received. It was the funniest and greatest thing to watch. We've been laughing/crying while we talk about it today. Fortunately we took a video of the event 2 years ago so that memory will be with us always.

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas at the bridge, my mommie's boy. All of us will always love you.

Tomorrow we'll create new memories with Comet and Sophie.

I hope everyone's memories take them through this holiday with peace, love and happiness.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a very special story about dear Simon at Christmas. It is our first Christmas without our Golden Boy too and my heart goes out to you as I know how it feels.

Thank goodness for these wonderful golden memories.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*



sophieanne said:


> Today is a bittersweet day for me.
> 
> On January 27th this year, my husband and my 8 year old golden Sophie lost our almost 11 year old Simon to cancer. It was one of the worst days of my life.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story and memories of your boy Simon. I'm sure he will be smiling down on you, Sophie and Comet, as you celebrate Christmas and Simon will be celebrating at the Rainbow Bridge, with my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very special story about your beautiful Simon. The "first" of many things is always so hard. I'm sorry Simon isn't with you and you're missing him. Hold onto those wonderful memories, they will forever be with you. I believe Simon is still with you, watching over you,because he'll always be in your heart. 

We celebrated our Christmas last night instead of today because my son is leaving today. We were unwrapping gifts and I thought of our bridge boy. This is our 3rd Christmas without him. He use to LOVE unwrapping gifts and would help us unwrap ours too. 

My Remy and Roxy have never enjoyed unwrapping gifts, they just look at them and we've always had to help them open them. 

I hope Comet's "first" Christmas is a very special one.

Merry Christmas to you, your family, Sophie and Comet.

I believe today is a very special day in Heaven for all our Bridge Babies. 

Hugs to you


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello and thank you for your notes Melekat, Karen519 and Caolina Mom...

Christmas was a good day for Comet and Sophie. They, like Remy and Roxy, do not take part in unwrapping presents other than standing next to us, with big golden smiles and little barks of encouragement to go faster  They both had a wonderful day...loved their gifts which they ran around the house with all day. Comet had a very special first christmas with us - we may not have had a tree this year but I think i'll be ready to face that next year.

Melekat - I hope you had a good day. My heart ached for you knowing it wasn't that long ago that you lost Oakley. I hope you enjoyed special memories of him and had a good day.

Karen519 - I have a suspicion that Smooch, Snowbear and Simon (with thousands of others at the bridge) had an incredible Christmas celebration. Let's face it dogs are party animals and wherever they are, there is joy and happiness.

Carolina Mom - your note brought more tears of happiness and remembrance to me. Your dog sounds like he was absolutely wonderful and I'm sure him and Simon helped open all the gifts at the bridge yesterday.

Big hugs to each of you and all the best to each of us as 2014 comes to an end and 2015 starts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think you are so right, our beloved Goldens certainly are party animals, they know how to make the most of each and everyday, a very invaluable lesson us Humans need to learn. They lived for every wonderful moment while they were here on earth, Heaven is surely no different for them. They are watching over us and waiting for the day we will join them.

Great to hear Sophie and Comet enjoyed their Christmas. 
Wishing you and your family all the best in the coming New Year.


----------

